# BMX cruiser?



## catinthehat (May 3, 2007)

I am looking to get the DK General lee 24" cruiser. I have a question on the size of these bikes though. Are they really small like a 20 or bigger like a mtn. bike. Will I be able to raise the seat up high and bike a few miles comfortably then lower it and dirt jump with it. Or would a 26" cruiser fit my needs better? such as the Volume Sledgehammer. I forgot to add that I am 6'1"


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

well im 5'4" and i got a haro x24, basically the same size i think..and in my opinion, they are hella fun bikes to screw around in. i put a 25t sprocket on mine...which makes it no fun for keepin up wit your friends, but its sooooo much fun to go up stuff with...even like over sand and crap like that..
its bigger than a 20" bike for sure
but a tad smaller than a 26"


----------



## catinthehat (May 3, 2007)

how do you like the Haro X24? Maybe that might be better than the general lee


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

oh my x24 is kinda old...i got the frame and fork off a friend...did a cheap build up on it...and ya idk about the dk..but i know they build nice bikes...cuz i bought one...till i sold it lol..but ya i dont really know...you could probably get a better deal on the dk, but im not sure. where you thinkin of buyin it from? dans comp has it for like $260...which isnt bad at all, in my opinion....ohh nice...and it has the brake mounts on top...hah i had to cut one of mine off so i could clear the chain...that got me pretty depressed...i miss brakes lol


----------



## ninjaman (Jun 6, 2006)

has anyone put 24 on a sledgehammer? will the brake mounts line up?


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

ninjaman said:


> has anyone put 24 on a sledgehammer? will the brake mounts line up?


they probly wouldnt. it would be easier to buy a 24.


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

hey cat you could buy it from oldskoolcycles.com


----------



## AmPb100 (Jul 13, 2006)

My 26 in urban/cruiser/rigid/commuter/DJ'er.


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

^^^^ siiiiick !! its sooo nice lookin


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

catinthehat said:


> I am looking to get the DK General lee 24" cruiser. I have a question on the size of these bikes though. Are they really small like a 20 or bigger like a mtn. bike. Will I be able to raise the seat up high and bike a few miles comfortably then lower it and dirt jump with it. Or would a 26" cruiser fit my needs better? such as the Volume Sledgehammer. I forgot to add that I am 6'1"


I picked up a 24" DK Fury last year to play around with. I've been mtn biking and road biking for many years and had never ridden a BMX so speaking from that point of reference a 24" cruiser feels way smaller than a mtn bike (though not as small as a 20"). Even with the seatpost up to the minimum insertion point, I still feel like i'm riding around on a kids bike with my knees bent at all times, so riding any distance is uncomfortable. With the single speed and low seat its pretty much all stand up and pedalpedalpedal -coast pedalpedalpedal-coast. That can wear you out pretty quick, I think the furthest i've ridden it one day was about 12 miles and that was a chore for me (my normal road bike rides would be like 30-40 miles). Once you get it someplace good to ride, it is fun, though the ride is very harsh compared to even a hardtail mtn bike (the aluminum frame on my Fury doesn't help). I still plan to play around with it a little, but I'm afraid that at some point I may have to just admit that I may be too old to start riding a bmx, even a 24".


----------



## catinthehat (May 3, 2007)

I actually decided just to spend the money on a good mountain bike that I can jump and ride a long ways.


----------



## Pastor D (May 30, 2007)

Get a 26". The DK G Lees are to small.


----------



## catinthehat (May 3, 2007)

haha thanks for the input but I already bought a schwinn s(9six) with upgraded everything except the rear shock for 300 bucks about 1 months ago and I love the thing but thanks for the input anyways!


----------



## robscomputer (Mar 21, 2005)

trailville said:


> I picked up a 24" DK Fury last year to play around with. I've been mtn biking and road biking for many years and had never ridden a BMX so speaking from that point of reference a 24" cruiser feels way smaller than a mtn bike (though not as small as a 20"). Even with the seatpost up to the minimum insertion point, I still feel like i'm riding around on a kids bike with my knees bent at all times, so riding any distance is uncomfortable. With the single speed and low seat its pretty much all stand up and pedalpedalpedal -coast pedalpedalpedal-coast. That can wear you out pretty quick, I think the furthest i've ridden it one day was about 12 miles and that was a chore for me (my normal road bike rides would be like 30-40 miles). Once you get it someplace good to ride, it is fun, though the ride is very harsh compared to even a hardtail mtn bike (the aluminum frame on my Fury doesn't help). I still plan to play around with it a little, but I'm afraid that at some point I may have to just admit that I may be too old to start riding a bmx, even a 24".


I think you might be riding the bike the wrong way. 

BMX bikes are not designed to be ridden from the saddle but standing up. Basically sitting down is only to give you're legs a rest. Even the frame sizing is done from the top tube is only for the reach of the rider to the grips, not for leg room while seated, much different from a mountain bike.

Try the bike at bmx track where you roll over jumps and need quick stand up pedaling where this bike will shine.

Rob


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

I've heard a lot of good things about the Volume Sledgehammer in this other bmx forum. A lot of people seem like to it.


----------



## catinthehat (May 3, 2007)

catinthehat said:


> haha thanks for the input but I already bought a schwinn s(9six) with upgraded everything except the rear shock for 300 bucks about 1 months ago and I love the thing but thanks for the input anyways!


i think think this thread can end now


----------

